# Senior Golden in need of home



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like it says he's 1-1/2 years old?


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Looks like it says he's 1-1/2 years old?


Yeah I thought is said 11 :doh:


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Baker said:


> Yeah I thought is said 11 :doh:


I wondered.


----------

